# Xbox yelled at me?



## Sam (Mar 3, 2009)

I dunno, I love my xbawkx, it's one of the coolest systems I've ever owned besides my PS2. But the other night.. I was playing it y'know? And it suddenly shut off and the three red rings came up. Naturally, I shat bricks all over the place, turned the damned thing off and back on. It started up fine. Now I have a sneaking suspicion that one of my many cords came loose ( power ) and that's why it did it, it happened once before. 

My last elite got bricked, I was downloading an update and it fucked up.

What does this mean? Should I set aside some money, or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

This is why I hate xbox, I've heard too many stories of the red ring of death for no reason whatsoever. I'll just stick to the things that work and steer clear of the things that crap out because of faulty programing and such. I thought that you could send it in for free (paying only the shipping) to get it fixed if it does that kind of thing. Good luck with your issue though.


----------



## Sam (Mar 3, 2009)

See I've heard of that, but I think that only applies to xbox's made in 2005. I recieved mine sometime in 2007.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Mar 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> This is why I hate xbox, I've heard too many stories of the red ring of death for no reason whatsoever. I'll just stick to the things that work and steer clear of the things that crap out because of faulty programing and such. I thought that you could send it in for free (paying only the shipping) to get it fixed if it does that kind of thing. Good luck with your issue though.



I would agree with that except for the fact that whatever PC I touch usually goes haywire for no reason whatsoever.  I don't abuse computers or anything, but they always seem to find a way.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 3, 2009)

I've sent my 360 in once when it RRoD'ed from being in a really cramped spotted + playing hi-res games. I didn't have to pay for shipping, or the repair, and I got a free month of Gold for it. I also sent it in another time because my dumbass friend broke the fucking CD drive by more or less pounding it forcefully back into it's slot. Still, did not have to pay for repairs or shipping, and got another month free \o/

Though "hearing too many stories" is a bit loose, because only 30% of the original 360's made RRoD'ed. I haven't heard any news about the new ones (2007 and beyond), but with the new cooling systems they put in, the % has probably dropped significantly, making the argument of RRoD = shitty console even weaker. Not to mention that the time it takes for those 30% to fail could be years (mine took 2 years, and was my own fault for overheating it). 

I don't know what sort of warranty you have on it, but I'd keep it updated, and if there is any shipping costs, I'd keep some money set aside for that if necessary. Other then that, keep it in an open area (I think the safety buffer on electronics in general is 6-12 inches of open space around all sides), and check the cords every now-and-then for looseness. Sometimes the video cable coming out produces the same RRoD-like blinking (mine has done it, and I shat bricks too, then re-plugged in my HDMI cable and it stopped).


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

Sam said:


> See I've heard of that, but I think that only applies to xbox's made in 2005. I recieved mine sometime in 2007.



I can't really say cause I've never owned an xbox and never will, just try and look on there official website for info on the problem and there policies about sending it in for a good fix.



MelaCeroses said:


> I would agree with that except for the fact that whatever PC I touch usually goes haywire for no reason whatsoever.  I don't abuse computers or anything, but they always seem to find a way.



Either you have really bad luck or you're not careful enough when using your PC. If it happens again get someone to take a look at it so you can educate yourself on what you're doing wrong. I did and I got pretty good with computers, though I'm tired of getting asked for help by friends and family. Got a few bucks a few times though.


----------



## Sam (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha, I keep my xbox standing up on the tile, the floor is nice and cold, and it's far away from everyone else anyways.... But I do use HDMI on my TV so maybe I should watch out for that.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Mar 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Either you have really bad luck or you're not careful enough when using your PC. If it happens again get someone to take a look at it so you can educate yourself on what you're doing wrong. I did and I got pretty good with computers, though I'm tired of getting asked for help by friends and family. Got a few bucks a few times though.



I have a fairly good track record with how I run computers actually.  My roommate thought I was out of line making my generalizations about my computer problems.  After two years of seeing it firsthand, even he now admits that "computers just don't seem to like you."


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> I have a fairly good track record with how I run computers actually.  My roommate thought I was out of line making my generalizations about my computer problems.  After two years of seeing it firsthand, even he now admits that "computers just don't seem to like you."



Then you have bad luck my friend, there's always a reason behind what happened but sometimes it can't be found with the resources at hand. So what exactly happens when your PCs die, blue screen of death or what?


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 3, 2009)

My 360 bricked in November.. it's a terrible ordeal to go through. Before it actually died, it began freezing in games more and more frequently. I think the warranty repair service covers 360 consoles pretty loosely though. Microsoft didn't even ask for a receipt or date of purchase with my system. Can't blame them with the amount of repairs they've had to do. I'd keep an eye on it, to see if it acts weird in the future. I know unsecured cords can cause some sort of ringy error, so maybe it was just that. But I'm pretty sure they cover shipping costs. They offered to either email shipping labels to me, or to send an actual box with shipping labels.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 3, 2009)

I got my 360 for 2007's Christmas. I'm just hoping it will be okay, or die safely within it's warranty, as I don't play it a whole lot. I had a friend's elite get replaced after it refused to correctly read any discs. I'm not too worried though, usually I have good luck.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Mar 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Then you have bad luck my friend, there's always a reason behind what happened but sometimes it can't be found with the resources at hand. So what exactly happens when your PCs die, blue screen of death or what?



Not so much blue screen of death.  Usually it encompasses programs running slower than they should, or outright failing for NO reason.  

Then there was my laptop like two years ago.  First it started behaving odd like I described, but got it repaired here and there.  Then finally out of the blue it simply stopped running altogether.  Then I got it replaced.  The replacement's optical drive stopped working, replaced the drive.  Now, again, I'm pretty sure the optical drive has stopped working.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 3, 2009)

Wait...ugh; read your warranties! 

The Red Ring of Death is covered by a Three (3) YEAR warranty. This means that so far -every- RRoD has been covered under the plan. This is standard, even if you didn't own the console you could call in the the Serial Number and get a BRAND NEW console, free of charge.

If you live in Canada, you get a BRAND NEW Xbox of the latest model, you keep your hard-drive, cords, and controllers and they send you a box/sticker to place on a box to make the shipping free for you.

If you live in the USA, depending on the Damage you will get a brand-spankin new or refurbished console.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2009)

Microsoft is going to offer an XBox 360 repair kit coming this April.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 3, 2009)

I've had my X-Box for nearly a year now and I still haven't seen this ring of death. What causes it?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Not so much blue screen of death.  Usually it encompasses programs running slower than they should, or outright failing for NO reason.
> 
> Then there was my laptop like two years ago.  First it started behaving odd like I described, but got it repaired here and there.  Then finally out of the blue it simply stopped running altogether.  Then I got it replaced.  The replacement's optical drive stopped working, replaced the drive.  Now, again, I'm pretty sure the optical drive has stopped working.



lol that's pretty bad, I'm glad my PCs don't decide to crap out out of the blue like that. Hope things pick up for ya in that area.



Henk86 said:


> I've had my X-Box for nearly a year now and I still haven't seen this ring of death. What causes it?



Overheating, loose cables, and The horrific nothing at all. Every friend I know that has an xbox tells me that they've all had the red ring at least once while they had it. Some sent it in for repairs while others just kept shutting it off and turning it back on till it worked again. lol


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 3, 2009)

since your problem seems to be solved it shouldnt be that much of a problem anymore^^ the newer 360s are pretty safe considering the red ring of doom.
but the whole issue can be pretty sneaky. the console is runnig just fine and all of a sudden you have that red ring.
the red ring can have many different meanings depending on how many segments of the ring are blinking. if 3 segments are blinking (that common hardwareproblem/overheating thingy) there are lots of possible error sources:
-lose cables (AV cable, powercable)
-HDD problem
-a problem with the powersupply
-RAM error
-CPU/GPU error (mostly due to overheating)
-DVD drive problems
-dashboardupdate errors

thats the known stuff that might be the problem, there are still lots of unknown error codes.
durig a RRoD you can make the console show a hidden error code. thats pretty easy to do:
-switch on the console and wait till the 3 LEDs start blinking.
-hold the tiny sync botton (dont release it) and press the eject button on the DVD drive.
-the console know displays the first digit of the error code
-repeat this 3 more times

how to read the error code:
-all 4 segemnts blink = 0
-1 segment blinks = 1
-2 segments blink = 2
-3 segments bink = 3
there is no 4 in the error code.

what those codes mean:


```
0001: Power supply problem

0002: Network Interface problem

0003: Power problem could be the PSU could be the GPU/CPU, somehow the console isn't getting clean power from the power supply.

0010: There is a problem with the Southbridge Chip usually dealing with how it connects to the main board (cold solder joint/bridged solder joints)

0011: CPU over heating - If you are receiving this error after disassembling your console make sure to all 8 of the heat sink screws are tightened securely to the board/heat sink holes.

0012: GPU overheating

0013: RAM overheating

0020: (N/A)

0021: This can be caused by two completely different things either:
A. DVD Drive Time out - Can be caused by problems with a firmware flash. This is also speculated to sometime be caused by a problem with the southbridge chipset on the motherboard based on how it connects to the DVD drive.
B. GPU error, generally caused by a poor connection to the mainboard (cold solder joints/bridged solder joints) See error 102 for more information

0022: CPU error, generally caused by a poor connection to the main board (cold solder joints/bridged solder joints). This can also be triggered by an error with the TSOP.

0023: (N/A)

0030: Problem with temperature control

0031: (N/A)
0032: (N/A)
0033: (N/A)
0100: (N/A)
0101: (N/A)

0102: Error in the "Digital Backbone" (CPU/GPU/RAM), this is usually caused by a cold solder joint between the GPU and the main board.

There are two theories to fixing this one deals with the "X" clamps that hold down the chips. The other involves re-Heating the chips. DO NOT attempt either of these if your console is still under warranty. If your console is still under warranty return it to the store where it was purchased or call MS to have it replaced.

0103: GPU Error this is usually caused by bridged solder points where the GPU connects to the main board. see error 0102 for more detailed information

0110: Ram error, this is caused by a cold or bridged solder joint on one of the Ram chips.

0200: (N/A)

1000: Kernel can't be launched/signature in NAND Flash chip is broken! It could be possible after bad update. This might also be caused by a bad SATA cable.

1001: DVD Drive Error, either incorrect firmware or DVD Time out.

1002: DVD Drive Error, likely a firmware error, drive can eject, read, and write under windows but errors on console, replacing original firmware should fix issue.

1003: Hard Drive Error... It could be a problem with the Hard Drive itself or a problem with the internal connection to the hard drive, Try removing the hard drive and playing without it

1010: Hard Drive Error, Can be caused buy a corrupt or missing eProm. See also E68 above

1011: (N/A)
1012: (N/A)
1013: (N/A)
1020: (N/A)
1021: (N/A)

1022: There is high chance it's a scalar chip problem (the "ANA" or "HANA" chip near the AV cable connection) it can also be caused by a faulty AV cable so check that first. In some cases it is a problem with the GPU and may be repairable by doing the x-clamp replacement (see error 0102)

1023: DVD drive not connected, connect DVD drive to boot

1030: This error deals with the Ethernet port's controller chip, a dead chip may not cause the error but removing the Ethernet controller chip does, it may also be caused by other Ethernet related problems.

1031: (N/A)
1032 (N/A)

1033: it could be cpu/gpu related or it could be psu related, not much info is known for sure.
```


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm wondering if I might've spoke too soon about PS3 at least being better when it comes to this shit. So far I've only got 3 games, but I've had two of them freeze at several points. Granted, the two that have frozen on me have other problems that seem more to do with the game itself than the machine its on, such as slow-down, lag and various glitches. The one that's never frozen on me always has a steady framerate and no obvious glitches that I can see.

Still, this is the 21st fucking century for Christ's sake. I can't even _remember_ a PS1/PS2 game freezing on me let alone the first couple I bought.


----------



## Sam (Mar 3, 2009)

My xbox doesn't freeze much, it does slow down since I do run some games off the HDD, I mean I have an elite, why not use the space? So yeah. I have issues with games like Test Drive Unlimited being a dick, PGR4 being really GPU intensive, but besides that, it seems to be ok. And spring break it should be ok, I'm taken a trip to where the snow is, Tucson has none.


----------



## TheShinigami (Mar 4, 2009)

*My 360 is doing the exact same thing. I was being a cheap person and went ahead to buy a refurbished Pro system. It did come with the 20 gig hard drive, but for some reason the red rings happens every other time I turn it on. I was told that it was the power supply is bad (Which could be plausible). It didn't start the red rings phase until my friend, being the dumbass that he is, played my 360 for 8 hours straight. Then it started acting like it had the red rings. I think the only suggestion I can give is to send it back in if you have warranty on it.*


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 5, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm wondering if I might've spoke too soon about PS3 at least being better when it comes to this shit. So far I've only got 3 games, but I've had two of them freeze at several points. Granted, the two that have frozen on me have other problems that seem more to do with the game itself than the machine its on, such as slow-down, lag and various glitches. The one that's never frozen on me always has a steady framerate and no obvious glitches that I can see.
> 
> Still, this is the 21st fucking century for Christ's sake. I can't even _remember_ a PS1/PS2 game freezing on me let alone the first couple I bought.



Your too young then. Go google "DRE" and see if you can find all the legal papers from all the class action suits and media coverage that was springing up over the PS1 and PS2's DRE issue. 

DRE affected more PS2's then RROD had 360's btw.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 5, 2009)

Microsoft Consoles are haunted by the creator of SEGA for taking their place in the Console Competion with Nintendo. It's not the fault of Microsoft. It's not the fault of Sony, not even the fault of Nintendo. It's only the fault of the masses. To quote Benzaie


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Mar 6, 2009)

I like my 360, it's never really had any problem other than just being a bit loud at times, I've had a PS3 before that I got to play MGS4, I beat MGS4, started playing some online games, one day that PS3 caught fire, I barely played on it, it couldn't have overheated, so what in the hell did it? 

Yeah, I'd rather deal with waiting for a new console rather than worrying about my console blowing up or something. lol


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 6, 2009)

set aside money just in case you never know with them ive gotten the red rings a couple of time but all ive done is smack it and it would stop but i have enough money to take care of it should the problem arise


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 6, 2009)

Henk86 said:


> I've had my X-Box for nearly a year now and I still haven't seen this ring of death. What causes it?



The generic RRoD is caused by the videocards heatsink adhesive breaking down from heat, and the heatsink separating from the card slightly; once this occurs the card gets incredibly hot and the cold solder on the board chips, cracks, or melts; once that happens the system shuts down with the two bottom and top left sectors lighting up. You can't fix it.



			
				CaptainCool said:
			
		

> the red ring can have many different meanings depending on how many segments of the ring are blinking. if 3 segments are blinking (that common hardwareproblem/overheating thingy) there are lots of possible error sources:
> -lose cables (AV cable, powercable)
> -HDD problem
> -a problem with the powersupply
> ...



A HDD problem is only one red segment lit up.
Lose cables or not plugged in cables is all four.
dashboardupdate errors is one.
Powersupply is one.
RAM, CPU/GPU is three (RRoD)
Two lights lit up means overheating
and DVD drive problems are one.

The only ones covered by the extended, three year RRoD warranty are three, bottom two and top left lighting up. Everything else is only on the one year base warranty.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> A HDD problem is only one red segment lit up.
> Lose cables or not plugged in cables is all four.
> dashboardupdate errors is one.
> Powersupply is two.
> ...



3 blinking segements really do stand for these possible errors^^ if you have it it can be pretty much everything ranging from something as simple as a lose cable to a full hardware failure


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 6, 2009)

Here, look for yourself.
http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=484726

Sections 1, 2, 3, and 4 are flashing red
- The AV cable cannot be detected

Sections 1, 3, and 4 are flashing red
- General Hardware Failure

Sections 1, and 3 are flashing red
- Overheating

Section 4 is flashing red
- Hardware Failure; E64: DVD Drive Error.... DVD Timeout, Wrong firmware, dvd is without f/w chip, etc; E68: Voltage Error; E69: Hard Drive Error; E71: possibly a dashboard update error; E73: General Hardware Error: Ethernet port.

I was slightly off, my mistake; I thought some of just section four lighting were of section one and three as well, when one and three is only overheating.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Here, look for yourself.
> http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=484726
> 
> Sections 1, 2, 3, and 4 are flashing red
> ...



i see^^
the other errors during the 3 blinking segments are those secondary error codes you can see with the method i posted above


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 6, 2009)

Errors during the three lights can be a wide range of things, usually it's the cracked or melted solder, but it can also be a few other things. None are reparable by the customer.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Errors during the three lights can be a wide range of things, usually it's the cracked or melted solder, but it can also be a few other things. None are reparable by the customer.



right, everything related to broken hardware cant be repaired by the customer. well, at least if you want to keep your warranty^^
but the simple secondary errors like a dashboard error or stuff like that can be fixed pretty easily


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Mar 6, 2009)

I heard somewhere that they fixed the red ring permanently in all new xbox's....Not sure if it's true though.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2009)

VVhiteWolf said:


> I heard somewhere that they fixed the red ring permanently in all new xbox's....Not sure if it's true though.



it should be fixed now. there is a new hardware revision out now called "jasper". they switched the GPU from a 90nm to a 65nm version, so it doesnt heat up so hard and it consumes less power, too.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 6, 2009)

Its' the GPU that was causing it, the Jasper has other things taken care of but it shouldn't RRoD, the Valhalla combines the CPU and GPU together, making less heat and power consumption as well making the console able to be smaller; the Jasper and Valhalla both won't have the RRoD, at least not anymore than 1% and most likely under that percentage. The Jasper is a bit better as will be the Valhalla once it's released, by better I mean less framerate issues in games.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 7, 2009)

Pro tip:
If you your disc drive is dying or some other problem. Wrap the 360 in a towel and leave it running overnight. It should overheat and RRoD. Free repairs!
A mate of mine has exploited this is much. He's rough on the thing (Cramped space, bumps and knocks it all the time) but force a RRoD (which is covered for 3 years) and bam.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 7, 2009)

If they find out he did that, because you're telling people online (somehow) they will report him for fraud!


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok. You pay $150+ every time to love-tap the console causing the drive gears to grind.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Overheating, loose cables, and The horrific nothing at all. Every friend I know that has an xbox tells me that they've all had the red ring at least once while they had it. Some sent it in for repairs while others just kept shutting it off and turning it back on till it worked again. lol


 
Speaking of which, it's finally happened. I hate it, it's random and frankly annoying. Then again one must expect these things, I'm still under the believe that game consoles as they are now are still new tech that hasn't been tested fully.


----------



## AsherCat (Mar 7, 2009)

Not error E74, boy that one pissed me off. (E74 is when graphics fail)


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 8, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Ok. You pay $150+ every time to love-tap the console causing the drive gears to grind.



I'd tell him to stop being a idiot and stop treating a $300 game machine like a $1000 to $3000 Panasonic Toughbook but that's just me. Also if someone at the repair center notices damage unrelated to RROD, they will void his warranty, ship him back the non-fuctioning unit and tell him to go fuck himself.


----------

